# If, Or statement



## Msgjazz (Dec 16, 2022)

This formula is giving me a "1", or "No Prod" result, BUT I need a "0" results if AJ="G" "
My formula is   =IF(AJ89="G",0,OR(IF(Y89="","",IF(Y89="CSA",1,IF(Y89<>"CSA","No Prod"))))). 
I also tried         =IF(AJ89="G",0,OR(IF(Y89="","",OR(IF(Y89="CSA",1,OR(IF(Y89<>"CSA","No Prod"))))).
And a few others, but no luck




So, in this example since AJ89 is "G", AF89 should be "0" (zero).

Thanks in advance for any help I could get.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 16, 2022)

How about
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=IF(AJ89="G",0,IF(Y89="","",IF(Y89="CSA",1,IF(Y89<>"CSA","No Prod"))))
```


----------



## Msgjazz (Dec 16, 2022)

Fluff said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That worked.  I had this but in a different order.  I had column AJ at the end.  Thank you


----------



## Fluff (Dec 16, 2022)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------

